# DWA Setups



## DavidReptilekeeper (Sep 15, 2013)

Hello People id love people to share Pitchers of there DWA setups and the DWA's they have


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

DavidReptilekeeper said:


> Hello People id love people to share Pitchers of there DWA setups and the DWA's they have


One DWA pitcher


----------



## DavidReptilekeeper (Sep 15, 2013)

oh always got to have a smart ass ant ya


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

DavidReptilekeeper said:


> oh always got to have a smart ass ant ya


This place wouldn't be the same without one : victory:


----------



## DavidReptilekeeper (Sep 15, 2013)

spose whats your setup like ? fancy sharing a few pics ?


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

A few of mine here:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snake-pictures/989951-some-hot-eye-candy.html

Look through the threads on the DWA section. A lot of them are picture threads.


----------



## DavidReptilekeeper (Sep 15, 2013)

*coldestblood*

thanks coldestblood they are lovely


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

DavidReptilekeeper said:


> spose whats your setup like ? fancy sharing a few pics ?


I don't keep hots mate, one day I would love too- I'm not at the right stage to even consider them at the moment.


----------

